# How about a Random Food Pic.....



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

..... Thread! I will start.

Tex/Mex tonite. MMMMMMMM!!!!!


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Panko Crusted Salmon - Avacado mashed potatoes - Mustard Sauce - Mushrooms - Roasted Tomatoes


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Looks Great!


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

That looks yummy, both do. I made a fattie tonight, I will cook it tomorrow after the run.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Akorn cooked steak tonite.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Before and atfer Black Drum!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

All of it looks great!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

My wife cooked chicken on the Akorn for supper. She is get'n good with that thing!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Chicken pot pie tonite!!!!!!!!!


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

love homemade chicken pot pie!!!!


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks im hungry now....


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

A 4lb BBQ Brisket that smoked for 10hrs at 225F


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Fall off the bone BBQ Beef Ribs


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

BBQ Chicken using a non sugary BBQ Rub with some Wishbone Italian Dressing


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Yesterday during a trout fishing trip,stopped off at The Troll Tavern in Helen Georgia and had this for lunch.










Then my Wife cooked Country Styles in Coca Cola and Ketchup for us tonight.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

BigJeff823 said:


> Fall off the bone BBQ Beef Ribs





BigJeff823 said:


> BBQ Chicken using a non sugary BBQ Rub with some Wishbone Italian Dressing


Good Eats right there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

BigJeff823 said:


> A 4lb BBQ Brisket that smoked for 10hrs at 225F


Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

